# Retirement in Canada



## calliebermuda (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi There, 

I am a Canadian Citizen and have not been living in Canada since 1997. In 2001 I moved the United States ( I am not a US citizen) and would like to retire back home in Canada. What I am wondering, is if when I move back to Canada for my retirement, Alberta Health Care will contribute to a retirement home?

I know that when I looked into moving back home a few years ago, that I had to have proof of Canadian employment and residency for at least 6 months or so to be able to get AHC again??? But am not sure if that applies to retirement and a nursing home???

Help???

Callie:confused2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

calliebermuda said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> Callie:confused2:



Callie, Health is province regulated. In Ontario and in Quebec, you get the health card after three months once you move in the providence, that means, when you become a resident of that province.

Alberta health care is also regualted by the province of Alberta and the rules are almost the same. Once you become a resident, you are entitled for health benefits right up front.

the catch is that we do not know what the future holds. These politicians might change the rules as they see fit, but today I think you are safe.

Newcomers also get the health card right away (except for Ontario and Quebc where they have to wait for that grace period). You are better off asking Alberta Health services.

Enjoy your retirement!


----------

